# Tenbury converting to apartments prepaid 2011



## Joe P (Mar 19, 2011)

First Resorts has been poor in the communication (receiving communication through Club Leisure who wants us to join their Club).  My understanding is that Tenbury is in the process of converting from timeshare exchange to rental apartments and that no weeks are available from March 1, 2011 going forward.
We are fine with this, got our value out of our week over the past 8 years or so, and if we lose the week, no problem.  RCI assigned a points value of 8, so it is difficult to use anyway.
The problem is we prepaid 2011, at R4373.00 that is too high as compared with previous years ( I believe 2010 was R2803.00).
Our first choice would be that RCI cancel the spacebank that is not available, and First Resorts pays us back R4373.00.
We would appeciate your views on what you know about the Tenbury conversion to apartments, what are you going to do with your week,  and how to deal with First Resorts.  My understanding is that the Club Leisure is another sink hole.


----------



## carl2591 (Mar 19, 2011)

GET OUT... 

i say get your money back and forget that one.. 

when first resort is involved is not good for you.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 20, 2011)

The Bullfrog strikes again!  After crashing the Seapointer, he is doing the same to Tenbury.

Don't expect to see any money back from this crowd!  Club Leisure Group and its boss, Stuart ''The Bullfrog'' Lamont have a horrible reputation in South Africa.  First Resorts is the management company component of the organization.  They also have a stable of shady points clubs, and with weeks ceded to those, they get control of resorts, stack the boards with Club Leisure heavies, give First Resorts a lifetime management contract, and then it is open season on the members.

To get an idea of Lamont and Club Leisure Group, read posts 2, 4, and 7 in this thread:  http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...r-areas/93039-takeover-attempt-dikhololo.html  Post 2 is an article from the Johannesburg Star newspaper, and posts 4 and 7 are all the posts from the old Crimeshare site concerning Lamont and his organizations.  When Lamont tried to move on Dikhololo, I asked an officer of the Timeshare Consumers Association in the UK for them and then posted them.


----------



## northwoodsgal (Mar 26, 2011)

Joe, I'm sorry to hear you're getting caught up in this conversion.  Just to clarify, is your 2011 scheduled to begin after the conversion date?  If it is, I would almost think they would have to refund your levy.  

If it helps, I have found the communication with the First Resorts accounting staff to be prompt.


----------

